# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Rossi welders

## paddyjoy

Just wondering if anyone has one of the cheap Rossi welders from eBay, I know you get what you pay for but wondering if they are ok for basic small jobs around the house, brackets, gates etc...  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-ROSSI...-/140767884943

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmm
I did the usual "Umming and Arring" about cheap welders as I do with all tools, before inevitably deciding to get a "decent one" 
Deep down you know what's the right thing to do.  :Wink:  
If budget is an issue, look for a second hand model of a known brand.
at least then you can get it serviced or parts replaced should you need to.
Not sure what the customer support is like for Rossi...   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I think this is similar to the one I used to have  Cigweld WeldSkill 120 Turbo MMA Welder | eWelders 
I used to weld some seriously thick stuff with that, crank it right up and buzz away.   :Smilie:    
Or spend a little bit more...  https://www.toolmart.com.au/w1002901...FYKavAodyWgAXw

----------


## dmac

I've run over 20Kg of welding wire through my little Rossi MIG welder, not a single issue to date. 
Dave.

----------


## paddyjoy

> I think this is similar to the one I used to have  Cigweld WeldSkill 120 Turbo MMA Welder | eWelders 
> I used to weld some seriously thick stuff with that, crank it right up and buzz away.     
> Or spend a little bit more...  https://www.toolmart.com.au/w1002901...FYKavAodyWgAXw

  Thanks are cigweld and uni-mag considered good brands?

----------


## paddyjoy

> I've run over 20Kg of welding wire through my little Rossi MIG welder, not a single issue to date. 
> Dave.

  Good to know thanks!

----------


## sol381

i have one of those just for odd jobs but used it a lot and its great...has a great cycle rate,., had a mate whos a welder try it and he liked it as well..pretty good for the price  but not if youre welding everyday i would assume...

----------


## paddyjoy

Thanks guys ended up ordering a cigweld 140 from ewelders, price was good $160. Should be big enough for what I want to do.

----------

